# Pup stretches legs out behind her



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi All

Ocasionally my 12 week old female stretches her legs strait out behind her for a few seconds when she is lying down. is this OK? 


Thanks

Kurt


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you mean the bear rug pose where they look like a stuffed bear rug? Every havanese I know does that not sure if it's unique to the breed but perfectly normal for them. Think there's a couple of pictures on the forum of havanese in this pose I'll see if I can dig some up...


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

They all do it! So cute isn't it?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Perfectly normal.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Seen several times a day in my household also!


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Oscar does it every time he wakes up from a nap or get's out of the crate. He's done it only a few times and very gingerly since being neutered on Wednesday, so I hope that doesn't stop it, because it's the cutest thing and is often the prelude to some tummy rubs.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I love it when they do that. My parents' Bichon did it as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a German Shep that did that too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Straight out behind is called "Superman", and bent out to the side is "Frog" positions. They have very flexible hips.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When Pepper takes that pose I know he's completely content and comfy. He usually stretches his back legs out when he's chewing on something really fun.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky does Superman and Frog. Fabulous sleeping techniques.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

At our house, we call it "Frog Dog".


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I had a vet tell me at one time that breeds that exhibited behvior (and Havanese do) will not routinely have hip problems.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've actually always worried because Tillie does not and has not ever done this...


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup, Cass does it too! A favorite pose!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We call it "Feelin' the Floor"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lanabanana said:


> At our house, we call it "Frog Dog".


That's what we call it too!:biggrin1:


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya mean this? Louis does this when he's relaxing and sleeping. I'd be worried if he STOPPED doing this pose.

TilliesMom, I wouldn't worry too much about Tillie not doing this pose. Maybe she prefers other poses. As long as she is healthy and her joints feel/look good, you shouldn't me too upset. My friend's dogs lay like this, my poodle doesn't. I wonder if it's because he's too big and leggy.

(I didn't realize my avatar pic has the same pose LOL. He really does love it!)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma does it at obedience class when we do the "down stay". Everyone cracks up because she looks so cute.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Dang, that's adorable!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

About 1/2 half of my dogs do this. Years ago it was rumored to be a sign of good hips. We've had nothing but good hips in all our dogs, a couple of breeds, and some do this and others don't


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Both my Hav and my Bulldogge do this! Cutest thing in the world!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Busy does both that superman and the frog pose - too adorable!


----------



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

*Worry wart*

Thanks all.

As a new pup owner, i have been reading a great deal to try to get in the know.

I asked this question because of hip dysplasia.

Seems that the "Superman" pose is a good thing!! :whoo:


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the pose! I call it pee-pee and belly cooling!
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> I love the pose! I call it pee-pee and belly cooling!
> Marina&Roki


Kodi DEFINITELY uses it for belly cooling. If we are on a long walk and he starts to get warm, he'll find a patch of cool moss and stretch his belly right out in it! I actually keep his belly cut pretty close in the summer, just so he can do this more easily. It doesn't show unless he rolls over.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

The picture is from last summer, from our seaside home. He loved to go to the stone terrece early in the morning and cool his belly!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We call it boneless chicken.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> We call it boneless chicken.


ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I call this one the flat dog and the next one the pelt dog. Really strange looking in the yard from a distance. Actually the first one looks sorta like a trilobyte if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

My husband calls it rug with eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I call this one the flat dog and the next one the pelt dog. Really strange looking in the yard from a distance. Actually the first one looks sorta like a trilobyte if you know what I mean.


Cute! Kodi does that like a cat stalking something. I THINK he thinks he's "hiding" in the grass!ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby did it since he was a little pup, Bumi does it only when he is very hot. 

Toby looks like a rug when is like that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi cooling his belly in the moss on a walk!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Our back yard is kept about 3-4 inches high so her legs just disapear out there. It took me nearly 40 years to convince DH not to mow so low. Now the bermuda grass has choked out all the weeds. So from a distance, you really can just barely see her.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

My Scotties used to do that alot. Its almost like they are trying to cool themselves off on the cool floor.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Ya mean this? Louis does this when he's relaxing and sleeping. I'd be worried if he STOPPED doing this pose.
> 
> TilliesMom, I wouldn't worry too much about Tillie not doing this pose. Maybe she prefers other poses. As long as she is healthy and her joints feel/look good, you shouldn't me too upset. My friend's dogs lay like this, my poodle doesn't. I wonder if it's because he's too big and leggy.
> 
> (I didn't realize my avatar pic has the same pose LOL. He really does love it!)


HAHAHAHAHAHA how CUTE!!!!! Leyla does it too and it cracks me up!ound:


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

paddy does it all the time! i die of cute each time. i'm actually just a million-times-dead ghost typing this post.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Benny does this as well - very flexible little buggers!


----------

